# Another herb that may take the edge off of DP



## Vargas (Apr 26, 2006)

Just wanted to mention the herb Rhodiola Rosea. It is widely taken to sharpen the senses and reduce anxiety and even depression, and I think it would make a great adjunct to any herbal remedies you might be using. I personally take Rhodiola, St. John's Wort, 5 HTP, B6 and fish oil.

Warning! This is in no way medical advice, and you should always ask a doctor before taking any supplement. Be especially careful not to mix Rhodiola with an SSRI. When in doubt, TALK TO YOUR DOCTOR.


----------



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

...


----------



## gavinnorstrom (Aug 2, 2006)

Hmmm, Fish oil? After I eat sushi it takes it makes me feel almost completly better. I think that fish oil works for sure. Any one else have this happen?


----------



## mezz (Sep 8, 2006)

I've been using this for few days and it has reduced my panic and fatigue quite a lot  Also I'm having less derealisation, now it's not 24/7 anymore.. I'm having few hours a day without it 

So, generally i'm feeling a bit better because of it 8)

I've hear it works for some people, and the time it takes to affect is personal too. I've heard it's usually about 2 weeks if it works.

First time I used it got a minor few seconds lasting panic attack but no side effects since that. Not sure even if that was because of it..

Give it a try if you feel like that, might help a bit :wink:


----------



## mezz (Sep 8, 2006)

I've been using roseroot (rhodiola rosea) every now and then when I'm feeling worst..

It makes me worry less about how I'm feeling (dizzy, weightless, dissappearing, etc.) and that eventually leads to feeling better.

It also kinda brings me 'back to this world' and improves my ability to concentrate.

First time I tried it, it gave me panic attack though, probably cause I was afraid of it or something 

It's worth trying!

You could try to find roseroot from natural product shops. They sell that in those here anyway..


----------

